# New Project! Custom Ibanez Xiphos 7 string! Some questions and sexy wood.



## Rain (Jul 6, 2012)

I've owned an Epiphone 7 String for almost 6 years.... it's a really good 7 string and has served me well over the years but... the lack of Floyd Rose and 24 frets, really limit the shreddy 7 string songs I can play from bands such as Scar Symmetry so I decided to seek out a 7 stringer specifically for the shredding. I found an amazing Squier Stagemaster 7 but I just couldn't really get used to it since I'm so used V shapes. I decided instead to build my own!  Especially since the likelihood of Gibson or Epiphone making one to my specs is about 5%.... so yeah! I decided to go for the Ibanez Xiphos shape and I found a really well made body by Perle Guitars on Ebay.

Specs when finished will be(unless it turns out I need to change them):
-Ibanez RG7321 Neck=24 frets, maple, rosewood fretboard, 25.5 scale
-Ibanez Axis Seven AH17 and AH27
-One volume, one tone knob
-Toggle switch
-Original Floyd Rose or Lo Pro Edge 7 bridge

A few questions for the more experienced builders here though...

1. The body is routed for a Lo Pro Edge 7 but I read that an original Floyd Rose would also fit it comfortably. Is this true?

2. This is my first time starting a project guitar with nothing but a raw body. Are there any guides or links that could help for when the time comes to setting up the electronics and tremolo bridge?

3. The heel is set up to take any 25.5 scale Japanese spec 65mm neck. If it is indeed made that way, will I have to make any adjustments to the truss rod of the neck at all?

4. All floating bridge guitars that I have owned or played have had like an almost rubber-like protective padding under the bridge where the fine tuners are. Where can I get one of these and what glue/adhesive should I use for it?

5. I took some pics of the raw body. Do you like it?


----------



## Sullen (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi, Rain Nice score! I'll try to answer some of your question based on my own experience the best way I can.

7321 necks is for a hardtail guitar. You will need a 7620 or 1527 neck for this build, or you will not have a locking nut. And 7321's are 68mm at the 21st fret I believe, not 65mm, so it would require rerouting the pocket.

1. I think an OFR7 will fit with very little modification to the route as sometimes OFR's tend to be just a tad bigger than licensed Floyd's in the lower right corner where the whammy bar goes, you can address this real quick with a few passes of a dremel tool in the case it happens to you. This is very important to know, Ibanez bodies and copies like these that are made to Ibanez specs will not accept OFR inserts and studs, they are just too small, you need to get a pair for the ones used in the Lo Pro Edge and Original Edge, they come up on ebay every now and then, the OFR's will be really loose and small in that hole, trust me. Also if going for an OFR7 Floyd Rose has made available directly from them the Floyd Rose Pro (Lo Profile) 7 in a very nice variety of colors, give them a shot.

2. Scout online, there are plenty of guides and instructions all around.

3. If the neck is straight, then no. Finish it and then determine what kind of adjustment and setup it might need, this is something you will have to do anyway. Check for height for good action and setup and make sure once you put the neck that is perfectly straight in the route by putting the high E and low B strings and then screw the neck in. Newer necks like the one for the RG1527 will require to modified the pocket as they are 68mm just saying in case you can't score a 7620 neck.

4. Go to the handcrafting area in Walmart, they sell a black foam pad that is just like the one guitar manufacturers uses for this purpose, measure, cut and put it with wood glue.

5. Like I said, nice score!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks sick can't wait to see it all put together and you would need to get a new nut if your using a 7321 neck


----------



## The Only Factor (Jul 8, 2012)

I too like the idea of this project. I am looking forward to seeing the end result of it also. And yes, you'd be better off going with a neck from a 7620 or a 7420, as it already has the locking nut and would save you the work of having to modify the 7321 neck to accept the locking nut. Other than that, very cool project man!

Good luck with it and will be keeping an eye on this one for sure. If I was a little better of financially right now, I'd consider an Iceman 7 w/ the TOM string-thru. But funny how having to buy a new truck tends to de-rail such plans!!!

EDIT: I wouldn't use the stock Ibanez pickups in this, especially if your going all out on a custom project like this... I would go with at least a set of DiMarzios or Duncans for this and give this thing some real life and tone!!!


----------



## Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

Sullen said:


> Hi, Rain Nice score! I'll try to answer some of your question based on my own experience the best way I can.
> 
> 7321 necks is for a hardtail guitar. You will need a 7620 or 1527 neck for this build, or you will not have a locking nut. And 7321's are 68mm at the 21st fret I believe, not 65mm, so it would require rerouting the pocket.
> 
> ...



Oh crap! I completely forgot that the 7321 doesn't have a locking nut! Thanks so much, I would have lost quite a bit of money had I bought it xD

Actually, thanks for all the info! For some reason, I was under the impression that 7321's and 7320's were 65mm. I actually just ordered an OFR7 for it I'm a bit worried that it won't fit but luckily, the store I bought it from offers refunds haha. But thanks, I will try to find some Lo Pro inserts and hopefully they will fit. Is the Floyd Rose Pro 7 pretty much the same thing as the OFR7?

Luckily, the other guitar player in my band has a sweet 7620 that he wants to get rid of. Hopefully, he'll be willing to let it go for cheap and I can just dissect it for parts haha.

Thanks again for all the info guys! I will keep this thread updated and post some more porn when new stuff is done to this guitar


----------



## Sullen (Jul 9, 2012)

Rain said:


> Oh crap! I completely forgot that the 7321 doesn't have a locking nut! Thanks so much, I would have lost quite a bit of money had I bought it xD
> 
> Actually, thanks for all the info! For some reason, I was under the impression that 7321's and 7320's were 65mm. I actually just ordered an OFR7 for it I'm a bit worried that it won't fit but luckily, the store I bought it from offers refunds haha. But thanks, I will try to find some Lo Pro inserts and hopefully they will fit. Is the Floyd Rose Pro 7 pretty much the same thing as the OFR7?
> 
> ...


The Floyd Rose Pro and Original Floyd are the same thing only the Pro is Lo Profile, so it's easier to change strings as you don't have to pull on the trem to raise it and for some people is more comfortable me included as you don't have the long tail in the way and also aesthetically I think they look better, but they will both do the work just fine and are pretty much as said before the same thing and same quality. You will need the Edge inserts I'm pretty sure about it, I have bought four Ibanez body copies already and this is always an issue as they are made to Ibanez specs. You can use a 7321 neck but you will have to modify the neck to accept a locking nut and modify the heel as well, a 7620 is your best option and they are MIJ so better quality than a MIK or MII 7321 unit. The best of lucks with this project!


----------



## Rain (Jul 14, 2012)

Update 7/14/12!!!

Brand New Original Floyd Rose arrived in the mail











Also got my Ibanez Axis Seven AH17 for the bridge. Might get the AH27 for the neck.





They fit 







More updates soon. Gonna be getting the neck sometime this week or next week then gonna send it off to get a nice satin natural finish.


----------



## spilla (Jul 14, 2012)

Coming along nicely, hope you dont have any issues with the 68mm neck, pretty sure he has just got that measurement wrong in the ad. But if it dosent fit and you not comfortable with using a router ET Guitars make a 65mm neck on their Tomahawk FX7.

There is a good guide on ibanezrulez for cleaning and setting up a new/used guitar, might be of some use to you... Also he has some different guides for how to setup neck relief/action/ect...

IBANEZ RULES Clean and Setup
IBANEZ RULES!! tech - setup


----------



## animalwithin (Jul 14, 2012)

That body is amazing, really cool shape!!


----------



## Rain (Aug 31, 2012)

Update! Body has been painted! The color I had done was Satin Mahogany Stain which I thought up of myself and was done by Pat Wilkins of Wilkin's Guitars  I think it came out really lovely. I can't wait to finally put it all together! Will probably start work on the electronics today while I wait for the back plates and truss rod to come in the mail.

Note: The pictures make the guitar color look a bit more saturated than what it really is. It's more of a natural brown color.















Here is a more accurate picture of the color.





I estimate that I will be done with the guitar in another week or two and then I'll put up an NGD along with a demo in the 7 string sub forum


----------



## bob123 (Aug 31, 2012)

I REALLY REALLY Love that color!!


----------



## Rain (Sep 12, 2012)

Well guys.... behold!






I am actually a Mexican! Also, I have just finished installing the Floyd Rose, pickups, wiring, and strings! This baby is now officially fully operational! However, it is still in Death Star II mode. By that, I mean that though it may be fully armed and operational, it is still not finished. I am currently waiting for an Ibanez back plate to arrive for the tremolo cavity and I am going to make one for the control cavity out of some wood in the garage as finding an Ibanez Xiphos control cavity cover is close to impossible. Also, I am going to route out some space in the input jack hole to install a Strat style input jack so that the cable isn't jabbing into my leg. It's a risky operation but I am confident that it will turn out well  This is my last update on this thread and the next post will be an NGD with a demo video of this baby but feel free to keep posting your thoughts here  Wish me luck in the final phases of this build!


----------

